# Dish TV or Direct TV



## cabbage (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, we have a big powerboat we live on and we will be leaving soon to live in the Caribbean. We need U.S., Bahamas, Virgin Islands, Central America, Mexico, etc. We can't seem to find what most people are using and like. Dish or Direct TV or? We will of course be having to switch to different networks when we switch locations. Do we have to sign up with a contract or> We have a M3DX and want to sign up soon. How do we and what is best for Internet. Thanks for your help. See you in paradise.

Capt. Chuck


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dish would probably be the best choice since you do not have to sign a 2 year contract and you can stop and start the service at your leisure.

Here is some sites I recommend you check out:
http://www.kvh.com/Leisure/Marine-Systems/Television.aspx (Dish is all on the Ku band, DirecTV SD is Ku & Ka for HD)

http://www.kvh.com/Pages/Satellite-Coverage-Maps/Satellite-Coverage-Maps/TracVision-Maps.aspx

http://www.dishformyrv.com/

Internet via Satellite for boats> http://www.kvh.com/Leisure/Marine-Systems/Phone-and-Internet.aspx


----------



## gnillort (Nov 15, 2011)

I would definitely recommend Dish in this situation. Good luck!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

:welcome_s

Looking for a crew member?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You guys realize he is discussing using Dish outside the US, which is a violation of his Dish and the site's TOS?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> You guys realize he is discussing using Dish outside the US, which is a violation of his Dish and the site's TOS?


No that isn't what he is discussing. KVH is one company that provides dishes to boats/yachts where you can subscribe to a marine account (I don't know if that is the actual term) and you can get Dish, DirecTV and others in various parts of the world. If he took his boat to the Mediterranean, he could subscribe to a service over there. From DirecTV's web site on their mobile service:


> More to Watch
> With over 185 exciting channels, including locals, DIRECTV's CHOICE MOBILE™ package is the perfect choice for your boat. You can customize it with exclusive sports programming, like NFL SUNDAY TICKET™, and premium movie channels, like SHOWTIME® and HBO®. To receive DIRECTV service on a boat from 25'-80' and above, you need a marine satellite TV receiver manufactured by KVH Industries or King Controls. These powerful, easy-to-use receivers provide extended coverage and unmatched reception, even in bad weather.


You can also get dish service for your jet/airplane. DirecTV calls their service "Airborne". 100+ channels. And you can get Sports packages also. But it is expensive. Basic package:
Primary Receiver Monthly Fee $78.99 Annual Fee $947.88
Each Additional Receiver Monthly Fee $35.99 Annual Fee $431.88 
(doesn't include price of equipment or installation)


----------

